# NJ TRANSIT Boonton Line riders protest



## Superliner Diner (Jan 10, 2003)

> The posters, the promises, the radio advertisements -- all the hoopla that preceded NJ Transit's new Midtown Direct Montclair train service -- caused anxiety on the Boonton line for months.


The full story is here.

My note: The Midtown Direct "Dover", or whatever the original Midtown Direct is called, had similar growing pains when it was instituted. It will most likely take several tweakings of the timetable, plus the completion of the Bergen Tunnels project this summer, for the complaints to die down.


----------

